# Male pigeon won't stop stomping around and cooing



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I have a young (less than a year) rescue pigeon turned pet (PMV) since August who won't stop doing that lil dance thing were they stomp their feet and coo.  He can be very aggressive and tries to mate with my hand...

Is there anything I can do about this? He's my only pigeon right now but I plan to adopt a few more by next year hopefully, I need to prepare an outdoor space for them first. He lives in the house and my family wouldn't allow two in here, so finding him a mate isn't really possible at the minute but is definitely in the works.

Thanks!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

That's what pigeons do...You can't make a pigeon, stop being a pigeon


----------



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

"That's what pigeons do...You can't make a pigeon, stop being a pigeon"

Oh, hahaha  

I know he won't stop completely but it just seems constant these past few days ^^"" even more than usual.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

They have hormones just like all other living things. He became an adult, and is just doing what is natural for them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yup. He needs a mate. Part of keeping pigeons.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Mine does the same thing. I think it's funny, myself. The clucking is the best part, lol. Cooo cluck cluck cooo cluck cluck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations, you have a healthy happy male pigeon trying to adapt to a human world! Definitely needs other pigeons to socialize with. Pigeons thrive in flocks or even just one or two more.


----------

